# Goju Kensha??



## _Simon_ (Mar 31, 2021)

Just curious if anyone knows anything about this particular style/lineage of Goju? I believe it was born from Ohtsuka Tadahiko Sensei... all I can gather is that it maybe has a bit more Shorin ryu influence as well as internal CMA possibly (and tai chi?)..

Any info anyone has I'd be very interested in, it's certainly captured my interest a bit...


----------

